# tadpole rearing



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I've got my first eggs  Some azureus eggs and it looks like 2 of the 5 eggs are good. I read the Egg Care Sheet in the CARE SHEET section which I found to be very helpful. Thanks Kyle  Is their another care sheet or reference section covering the care of the tads after they first hatch?


----------



## costaricalvr12 (Oct 5, 2006)

I think Patrick has one... Oh, here it is.

http://saurian.net/htm05/froginfo_froglaideggs.html


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks, that helped.


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

congratz gary!!!


----------



## Kiari43 (Mar 6, 2006)

Congrats on the eggs!


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Ditto, and good luck!


----------

